# Not quite a Newbee - but HELLO !!!!



## kenjo

As above, i am not exactly a newbee coz i have been viewing the site for about 12 months but thought under the circumstances i should say Hello  to you all. 
The circumstances being that i have just purchased a Black TTr from a well known forum member (Adam).
I look forward to meeting a lot of you in the near future (especially the ones in the North East as i come from Cramlington).
The strangest thing is that i have not even seen the car yet, as i will probably not get it until next saturday.
Anyway, thats enough for now and would welcome any comments from the forum.
PS. I will join the club in the new year.
Ken.


----------



## T7 BNW

Hello and Welcome to the forum.

May i say you have bought one of the nicest TT's on the forum. A stunning example of how to modify a TT. Its been immaculately looked after and had the full works of tasteful mods.

My car feels like its loosing its sister. Our cars have spent many hours parked next to each other being modified, cleaned and highly maintained. I know Adam is dead pleased the car is staying with a forum member, and i must say i am to! Don'T disappear and do ensure to let us know how the cars getting on and any modifications you make!!

Thought you might like some pictures of your new car!


----------



## kenjo

Thanks very much for the photos and the kind words. As far as the car is concerned, i just cant wait to see it in the flesh -so to speak. Oh! i forgot to mention that i am looking forward to the 300 mile drive home      
I dont think i will have much to do to it apart from Adam being a tough act to follow in the polishing stakes.
ROLL ON SATURDAY.


----------



## CamV6

Adam's a gay but its a really really lovely car that's a real quality TT in every way


----------



## kenjo

Thanks mate for the other photos.
Adam said that if i asked the question:- What do people think of his car? i would get some good feed-back.


----------



## Hark

lol - thats called fishing.

His car is superb mate.


----------



## kenjo

Thanks Matt,
but "fishing" is all i can do until next Saturday.


----------



## Adam RRS

Hey Guys

Thanks for the compliments! Keep em coming coz its my last opportunity before Ken gets them all lol

Ken, I wish you every bit of luck with the car and you wont regret buying it. I'm so pleased its going to someone who will love it like I do....


----------



## kenjo

HI Adam,
as i have said before, i will certainly look after the car and try to keep it in the way it so obviously has been by your good self. I am dreading that looooonnnnnngggg journey home next week. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

yeh right! haha... wait til you give it some beans, thats 3 hours will go like 3 minutes! It shifts and is great fun on the motorway!

Just look out for the rozzers!!


----------



## kenjo

I hope it isnt raining - top doon all the way home.lol 8) 
I will have so many questions about cleaning products to use ,etc. because i normally use autoglym or meguirs.


----------



## Adam RRS

kenjo said:


> I hope it isnt raining - top doon all the way home.lol 8)


   



















Its been in shows too by the way....


----------



## amiTT

Ah MAN! Still can't believe we are losing one of the team  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Adam's car is awesome! It will surely be missed. Adam's car was one I tried to follow myself when it came to modding, subtle, unique and OEM, which is what really makes this a truely awesome machine!

Glad it is going to a good home, please look after it, and as for the polishing, I am sure we could advise if you are unsure 

Kenjo, you will be doing exactly what I would do, ROOF DOWN, enjoy the noise, the speed and the look with your new toy 8)

Adz, you'll be back, guarantee it!


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum ken, you've bought a stunning car there, seen it at the event at rockingham and it looked 8) .Hope to see you at one of the north east events soon. We have one every month so hopefully you can make it. Check the events section for more info. Also hope to see the car out and about as i live at ashington , not to far from you.see you round , mal


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome, needs a TTOC sticker :wink: .Personal delivery service available  We have a meeting next Wednesday if you are free.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=126778


----------



## Wallsendmag

kenjo said:


> PS. I will join the club in the new year. Ken.


10% forum discount until the end of the year :wink:


----------



## kenjo

Thanks again everybody for the very warm welcome and unfortunately i will have to pass up the invite for the N.E meet on this occassion as i will not have my new toy until the 20th of December.
Rest assured that i will definately be around and looking for any forum users and their cars.
Can i take this opportunity to ask the "local lads"where their cars are looked after and for any phone numbers.
Many thanks and see you soon i hope.
Ken.


----------



## p1tse

congrats

make sure you get your own selection of photos up ;-)


----------



## kenjo

Will do mate, as soon as i transfer my plate over.
The wait is so frustrating because the weather in the North East is so good at the moment-just right for open top driving


----------



## Suraj_TT

Ken - u are one lucky guy.. Adam is the person who was there next to me right from when my car was bog standard!!!!!

All of my mods have been encouraged and inspired by his tasteful modding.. so you buying his car is an honour dude, trust me.. his car has been sooooo well looked after!

You have a great motor there pal, take care of it and doont be a stranger on the forum!

Best of luck - to u Adz.. you're gonna miss that car


----------



## Wallsendmag

kenjo said:


> Will do mate, as soon as i transfer my plate over.
> The wait is so frustrating because the weather in the North East is so good at the moment-just right for open top driving


Really :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Best guy to look after your TT is Phil at Elite in Stockton he is an ex Audi tech who set up on his own he services both my TT and Golf I have not got his number with me but drop me a PM to remind me and I will PM you with it


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is that the one?


----------



## Kell

I just find it amazing that Adam got the car back on the road after that massive crash.

Kidding. :wink:

Enjoy it. I used to love taking mine back up there when I first got it as there were hardly any around. (Ashington born and bred.)


----------



## malstt

Theres a few kicking around now, i think cause the prices have come down, and now theres another really nice one , shame we can't get a few more to the meets. ps kell , where abouts in ashington u from ?


----------



## Kell

malstt said:


> Theres a few kicking around now, i think cause the prices have come down, and now theres another really nice one , shame we can't get a few more to the meets. ps kell , where abouts in ashington u from ?


Park Road (just by Ashington High).

Where are you - looks like my mates close in Bothal Gate.


----------



## malstt

Used to live in queen street , now live in cheltenham court , used to go to ashington high many years ago


----------



## Kell

malstt said:


> Used to live in queen street , now live in cheltenham court , used to go to ashington high many years ago


Left High School in 1990.


----------



## kenjo

Alreet lads,
you can count me in for the next N.E meet (work permitting) and i dont mind telling you that this last week has been a nightmare, just waiting to collect my "new" car. I am flying down on Saturday morning (early) and driving back. As soon as get my docs back i will transfer my plate over and then it becomes my car.
Only hope its fine on Sunday to wash it.
See you all around.........Ken.


----------



## Adam RRS

Ken I shampoo'd the interior today and WOW!!!!!! Its come up like brand new.... did the carpets, mats, seats and dash.... great result!

Will be washing, polishing and waxing tomorrow most of the day so if it needs a clean sunday it'll be a basic wash to be back to pristine condition from the motorway.

I'll be so sorry to see her go.... so glad shes off to a good home


----------



## kenjo

Thanks Adam,
I can only imagine what you will feel like on Saturday when i drive away your pride and joy. The strange thing is that i said many years ago that i would never have another black car, but to be honest it is just the right colour and even tho it will be take a bit of looking after, it will be well worth the effort if it looks as it does now.
I honestly cant wait for Saturday.


----------



## Adam RRS

Well if i were you i'd also be excited!

She's gonna look stunning when you see her!

Shall I put the W plates back on? I'm expecting the paperwork monday which means the transfer will be done friday anyway?!


----------



## kenjo

I dunno mate, whatever you think. 
By the way, what is the reg number anyway?


----------



## Adam RRS

Its W599 TFP

Id rather put the W plates on because then you dont have to send me back the old plates! I think i've got them somewhere. If I do have them handy i'll stick them on.

Worse case scenario and you get pulled, you have all the documentation on you for the journey home anyway that states both reg's the cars had.

I doubt you'll have a problem between saturday and monday but its your call?


----------



## kenjo

What about the tax disc - what reg number is on that mate?


----------



## Wallsendmag

kenjo said:


> Alreet lads,
> you can count me in for the next N.E meet (work permitting) and i dont mind telling you that this last week has been a nightmare, just waiting to collect my "new" car. I am flying down on Saturday morning (early) and driving back. As soon as get my docs back i will transfer my plate over and then it becomes my car.
> Only hope its fine on Sunday to wash it.
> See you all around.........Ken.


Sunday moring I take it :wink:


----------



## kenjo

I dunno if it will be Sunday morning because we are going to friends house on Saturday night and it will be a heavy session and all i will be thinking about will be driving my new car. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Adam RRS

kenjo said:


> What about the tax disc - what reg number is on that mate?


Well it'll be my private plate til the paperwork comes on monday.... but like i said, I have every single document to give you incase u get a tug that shows yr legit


----------



## Wallsendmag

kenjo said:


> I dunno if it will be Sunday morning because we are going to friends house on Saturday night and it will be a heavy session and all i will be thinking about will be driving my new car. 8) 8) 8)


I thought that everyone would be busy Sunday afternoon :roll:


----------



## kenjo

Sorry mate, was being a bit thick :? At the moment i can only think of one thing - my apologies.


----------



## Adam RRS

kenjo said:


> Sorry mate, was being a bit thick :? At the moment i can only think of one thing - my apologies.


lol - no worries... 

Lets hope you get on the right plane with yr one tracked mind' lol

"Hi Adam, Just landed at....er.....malaga?!'


----------



## Adam RRS

Ken I made you a sig....










Close the gaps on the following link and paste in yr sig on yr profile


----------



## kenjo

Thanks for the sig Adam, i will try that later and i will ring you tomorrow with reference to the number plates and some other stuff.
Ken.


----------



## KammyTT

ey kenjo. i hope you make it to some of the scotland meets so i can finally see adams car :wink:

one of the best on the forum if not one of the best around, great buy


----------



## Wallsendmag

KammyTT said:


> ey kenjo. i hope you make it to some of the scotland meets so i can finally see adams car :wink:
> 
> one of the best on the forum if not one of the best around, great buy


Its the best part of a five hour drive from Cramlington to Aberdeen not recomended for a day trip [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## KammyTT

cramlington here i come then


----------



## Wallsendmag

KammyTT said:


> cramlington here i come then


I can get you a cheap train ticket :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

very true andy but i prefer to travel in style :lol:

im driving down to waks in the summer aswell so that should be a very exciting journey :roll:


----------

